# Tamil: I love trees



## Au101

Hi, I know this is not the most, shall we say, everyday language question you're likely to come accross. However, I have been practising my Tamil and a friend (who doesn't speak Tamil, so I couldn't ask her ) challenged me to say, "I love trees."

My attempt is:

"நான் மரத்தைகள் காதலிக்கிறேன்"

The biggest probelm I had was I wasn't sure whether to put the plural marker, or the case suffix first, or indeed if my use of either is correct. Also, I used காதலிக்கிறேன், which I know is more "romantic love," the only reason for this is I don't know any other word for "to love" .

I was just wondering whether this sentence is correct and whether or not it could be improved in anyway.

Thanks.


----------



## Alexandre8

I can't say I could help you with this unfortunately, but I am happy to see some express interest in the Thamil language. I went to Thamil Nadu, and have come back very intruiged to learn their language. I have just about mastered the alphabet, but I have no idea about anything else. I figure that it is an agglutinative language? 

Good luck with a response


----------



## alaethea

நான் மரங்களை நேசிக்கின்றேன் 

நான் - I

மரம்-tree

மரம் + கள் = மரங்கள் - trees   
ம் + க = ங்க

மரங்களை- trees (as subject of the verb நேசிக்கின்றேன்)
மரங்கள் + ஐ = மரங்களை

நேசிப்பது- to love

நேசி + இன்றேன் = நேசிக்கின்றேன் (First person conjugation)

That's pretty much there is to it.


----------



## alaethea

நேசிக்கிறேன்  is alright too.
We have two types of present tense. Three, actually. But don't bother youurself with the other two. Anyone of them will do fine.


----------

